# Webinterface für mein SUSE Linux Webserver



## lukelukeluke (29. Oktober 2004)

hi,
Ich habe einen SUSE 9.1 Webserver mit Apache2, PHP5, Mysql4 und weiteres.
Was ich machen möchte wäre ein Webinterface, auf dem ich verschiedene Sachen auf meinem Linux Server ausführen kann. Da ich auch C++ anfange zu programmieren würde ich dann gerne solche Applikationen über ein Webinterface zugänglich machen.

Ich weiss das es verschiedenste Standardinterfaces gibt, mit welchen man den ganzen Linux Server managen kann.
Was ich suche ist aber eher eine Möglichkeit, so etwas selber aufzubauen. Natürlich nicht voll umfänglich sondern nur einzelne Sachen.

Ein Beispiel: Ich will auf einer Website ein Eingabefeld wo man "dig google.com" eingeben kann. Danach soll auf dem Linux Server dig ausgeführt werden und der Output wird dann an die Website zurückgegeben.

Ist das irgendwie möglich?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
-luke


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

Ja, sowas musste wohl mit ner Serverseitigen Sprache machen, also PHP, JSP, CGI etc.


----------



## lukelukeluke (29. Oktober 2004)

In PHP bin ich mittlerweile schon ziemlich gut.
cgi oder sowas habe ich noch nie angeschaut.

Weiss zufäligerweise gleich jemand ein Ort mit Tutorials wie man dies mit einer dieser Sprachen macht?


----------



## Sinac (29. Oktober 2004)

Naja, ein Tutorial für ne komplette Serververwaltung gibts soweit ich weiß nicht, aber kannst ja ma googlen. Ansonsten kannste dir ja erstmal überlegen was die alles verwalten willst und einfach anfangen wenn du schon PHP Erfahrung hast.


----------



## thing (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mal quick'n'dirty sowas für mich gecodet um auf anderen Servern, mit Rechten des Apache, ein bischen gucken zu können.

Sieht so aus
	
	
	



```
<?php

$page  = '<html lang="de">'."\n\n";
$page .= '<head>'."\n";
$page .= '<title>Really untitled document</title>'."\n";
$page .= '</head>'."\n\n";
$page .= '<body onLoad="document.form.action.select();">'."\n";
$page .= '<form action="" method="post" name="form">'."\n";
$page .= '<textarea name="action" rows="5" cols="100">'."\n";

if (!empty($_POST['action'])) {
    $page .= htmlentities(stripslashes($_POST['action']));
}

$page .= '</textarea><br />'."\n";
$page .= '<button type="submit" accesskey="s">Ausf&uuml;hren</button>'."\n";
$page .= '</form><hr style="height: 1px;" />'."\n";

if (!empty($_POST['action'])) {
    exec(stripslashes($_POST['action']),$systemcall);
}

if (!empty($systemcall)) {
    $page .= '<pre>'."\n";
    foreach ($systemcall AS $value) {
        $page .= htmlentities($value)."\n";
    }
    $page .= '</pre>';
}

$page .= '</body>'."\n\n";
$page .= '</html>'."\n";

echo($page);

?>
```
und sollte so einigermaßen funktionieren *g*...

Gruß thing


----------

